# Flounder gigging again in Port Lavaca Tx



## Crazyfish07 (Dec 14, 2006)

:texasflag08/24/2011, Decided to go gig me a couple of flatties, I had to go by myself because my little buddy has school and his mom said no, even thought it was 10:30pm, so as I headed out the door for the short drive to the water I forgot my stringer, luckey there is a Walmart on the way, so I did a quick stop and bought one, on my way there to my secret spot I looked at the flags at the Baur community building and they were barley blowing around the winds were 5 to 10 mph, so I got excited, as I was driving up to my spot I noticed it was a low tide and thought there wasn't going to be any thing, but to my suprise, there were schools and schools of mullet just millions of them taking off as soon as they saw my light, then I thought again, they done stured up the water and now I can't see, so I decided to go get in the water and at least try and sure enought there was one on the move chasing the mullet, you can hear them popping the water as the mullet was running away from the light I shined out into the deep water and saw big tails slapping the water, they were flounder feeding, the tide was going out, and sure enought I gigged my five with in 30 minutes, they were laying there with in two feet of each other, I didn't even walk 20 feet from were I started, I was able to snap a couple of pictures of the ones I passed up, I saw at least six more on the way back were I didn't work yet, and didn't even go the rest of the way that I useally flounder, it was a good night and wish I had my little buddy with me, maybe next time, and I was home at 12:30am. :doowapsta


----------

